# ~✷Cherry's Stuff and Things Gallery✷~



## cherriielle (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello! Welcome to my gallery! I'll be posting my art and my perler bead sprites (and maybe some other stuff too!) so I hope you enjoy it.
I've been doing art for a few years now, and I've found a style that I like, but there is always more to learn. 

If you have any critiques (even harsh ones) feel free to share with me! Although, make sure they are constructive, and not just 'your art sucks!', cause that dosen't help me. And yes, I am well aware that my art style is a bit *cough* different, so please be aware that some 'wrong' things that I do (like proportions) are on purpose. Thank you, and enjoy!​


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 4, 2015)

Here is my art! I obviously can't post all of it, so here are just some of my favourites. 
*Remeber, critiques are welcome!*

If you're interested, here is the link to my shop: [x]
*Also, I'm always open for art trades!* Just ask me! I'll accept pretty much anyone.


Spoiler: Busts






Spoiler: Art Trade with MayorEvvie













Spoiler: FruitsChinpoG's Request













Spoiler: My mayor













Spoiler: Fizzii













Spoiler: Ardrey's OC













Spoiler: tassberri's Mayor













Spoiler: Cocovampire
















Spoiler: Fullbodies






Spoiler: Practice













Spoiler: Kirindrake's OC













Spoiler: umeiko's OC













Spoiler: pandapples's OC













Spoiler: Art Trade with Hatori
















Spoiler: Chibis






Spoiler: aleshapie's Mayor













Spoiler: Vizionari's Mayor
















Spoiler: Other Stuff






Spoiler: Mayor Evvie's OC













Spoiler: Old OC Re-draw













Spoiler: Samanther's OC













Spoiler: Mabel (Gravity Falls)













Spoiler: Wirt (Over the Garden Wall













Spoiler: Traditional Practice


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 4, 2015)

These are my perler bead sprites! Sorry if the pictures are blurry, or the lighting is weird, or anything like that!
Just FYI, I didn't design most of these, I just followed patterns.



Spoiler: Legend of Zelda































Spoiler: Pokemon
















Spoiler: Minecraft
















Spoiler: Fairy Tail






















Spoiler: The World Ends with You
















Spoiler: Animal Crossing













Spoiler: Kirby













Spoiler: Fire Emblem













Spoiler: Adventure Time













Spoiler: Other


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 4, 2015)

Reserve just in case!

You can post now!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi there, xCherryskyx! I personally LOVE your style! Especially those full bodies - very nice!

I really like your perler bead art as well, specifically the Adventure Time, Legend of Zelda, and Neku from TWEWY!

I enjoyed looking through your various art. ^^ Keep up the good work! 

(Also, I like your signature and icon. Death Parade!)


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 4, 2015)

All of your art is amazing! The elongated necks give them such an elegant, noble feel, like to a princess in a fairytale and I like how clean, bright, and crisp(?) your colors are. Sorry I couldn't give ya something constructive though. ;U;


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 5, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hi there, xCherryskyx! I personally LOVE your style! Especially those full bodies - very nice!
> 
> I really like your perler bead art as well, specifically the Adventure Time, Legend of Zelda, and Neku from TWEWY!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the feedback! ^_^



FruitsChinpoG said:


> All of your art is amazing! The elongated necks give them such an elegant, noble feel, like to a princess in a fairytale and I like how clean, bright, and crisp(?) your colors are. Sorry I couldn't give ya something constructive though. ;U;



Thank you! It's nice to hear something else other than my sister saying 'make the necks shorter'. ;_;


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 5, 2015)

Haha, now I'm kinda curious to see a traditional Asian beauty from you, whether it'd be with long sleek hair or those poofy fluffy updos with ornaments * ^ *


----------



## derezzed (Sep 5, 2015)

I personally think the way you draw long necks is awesome. Truthfully, that usually freaks me out, but the way you do it is so... natural, I suppose? I mean, it is your style, and your artwork is just so smooth. Love [this] piece in particular :-]

I also like what you did with the hair of [Ardrey's OC]! Using a gradient was super cool, you seem to be full of creative ideas like this haha.


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 5, 2015)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Haha, now I'm kinda curious to see a traditional Asian beauty from you, whether it'd be with long sleek hair or those poofy fluffy updos with ornaments * ^ *



This was actually lots of fun to do! [x]
That's about as fancy I can get with fluffy updos though >.>

also I can't draw flowers rip


derezzed said:


> I personally think the way you draw long necks is awesome. Truthfully, that usually freaks me out, but the way you do it is so... natural, I suppose? I mean, it is your style, and your artwork is just so smooth. Love [this] piece in particular :-]
> 
> I also like what you did with the hair of [Ardrey's OC]! Using a gradient was super cool, you seem to be full of creative ideas like this haha.



Thank you! You people are too nice! >.<


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 6, 2015)

Dump time!


Spoiler: TWEWY player pin













Spoiler: Libra (Fire Emblem: Awkening) Cross-stich WIP













Spoiler: First (lazy) attempts at traditional in my style













My style is hard to do traditional because I can't colour the lineart ;_;


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Sep 6, 2015)

You're all sorts of talented ;U;


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

Hiya Cherrysky! Would you be interested in an art trade in [this] style?

p.s I love your perler bead art and crosstitches! I used to perler bead art-I have a Pavo from DQIX and I made a Smash Bros peach once


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hiya Cherrysky! Would you be interested in an art trade in [this] style?
> 
> p.s I love your perler bead art and crosstitches! I used to perler bead art-I have a Pavo from DQIX and I made a Smash Bros peach once



Yes! I will gladly accept!
I assume it will be bust for bust....?

Here are my refs: Mayor: [x] OC: [x]
You can choose whichever one you like!


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Yes! I will gladly accept!
> I assume it will be bust for bust....?
> 
> Here are my refs: Mayor: [x] OC: [x]
> You can choose whichever one you like!


Yup! I'll draw your mayor because she has an awesome design!


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Yup! I'll draw your mayor because she has an awesome design!



Sweet! Who would you like me to draw?


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Sweet! Who would you like me to draw?



oh wow I realised I hadn't posted LMAO
Anyone from [here] would be great!


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> oh wow I realised I hadn't posted LMAO
> Anyone from [here] would be great!



I'll draw Rosabelle! She's so cute! ^_^
Working on it now~


----------



## himeki (Sep 6, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> I'll draw Rosabelle! She's so cute! ^_^
> Working on it now~



Thank you! I'll sketch it up


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 6, 2015)

Finished my half!


Spoiler











Let me know if you want me to change anything!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh, wow! I'm very interested in doing an art trade with you if you'd like! I should really practice more heh;;... but do you draw males? o: All but one of my OCs are male ^^;; Just wanted to ask first!


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 7, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, wow! I'm very interested in doing an art trade with you if you'd like! I should really practice more heh;;... but do you draw males? o: All but one of my OCs are male ^^;; Just wanted to ask first!



Yep, I can draw males! I just don't draw them very often. xD
Just let me know what you want me to draw!


----------



## Beardo (Sep 7, 2015)

Your art is gorgeous, but the necks seem a bit long, even if it's a stylistic choice. Though, on a fullbody, if all the limbs were that long, I could see that looking nice.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 7, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Yep, I can draw males! I just don't draw them very often. xD
> Just let me know what you want me to draw!



Awesome! If possible, could I request my character, Akira? 
Here are his refs: *[Icon!]* *[1]* *[2]* (He has a cut on his cheek but I drew it wrong in the '[2]' ref... the correct way is the one in my icon! Basically reversed. I really ought to fix that, haha...)

My art changes quite often because I experiment and practice a lot (I haven't necessarily found a distinct style for myself yet...) but here are some recent drawings I've done so you can see/pick for yourself, if you'd like! 

*[Ex. 1]*
*[Ex. 2]*
*[Ex. 3]*
*[Ex. 4]*
*[Ex. 5]*
*[Ex. 6]*
*[Ex. 7 (Attempt at soft shading. OTL)]*

Please let me know if you are still interested in an art trade! Thank you very much!


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Finished my half!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh wow! That looks great!
*q* you even made it glow...

I'll try and get yours done ASAP!


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 7, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Awesome! If possible, could I request my character, Akira?
> Here are his refs: *[Icon!]* *[1]* *[2]* (He has a cut on his cheek but I drew it wrong in the '[2]' ref... the correct way is the one in my icon! Basically reversed. I really ought to fix that, haha...)
> 
> My art changes quite often because I experiment and practice a lot (I haven't necessarily found a distinct style for myself yet...) but here are some recent drawings I've done so you can see/pick for yourself, if you'd like!
> ...



Wow, yours look great!
My favourites are 5, 6, and 7, but I like them all. You can do whatever you feel like though!
( also, my refs are in the post with MayorEvvies art trade  )


----------



## Hatori (Sep 7, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Wow, yours look great!
> My favourites are 5, 6, and 7, but I like them all. You can do whatever you feel like though!
> ( also, my refs are in the post with MayorEvvies art trade  )



Oh, thank you so much! ^^

Alright, I'll see what I can do! I have a paper due soon and some chores to do so I'll start on it later today if that's okay!


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 7, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh, thank you so much! ^^
> 
> Alright, I'll see what I can do! I have a paper due soon and some chores to do so I'll start on it later today if that's okay!



Yep, that's perfectly fine! Take all the time you need.


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

Sketch I did for the lineart, is this ok?


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> View attachment 146550
> Sketch I did for the lineart, is this ok?



Looks great! She's so cute! *^*


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Looks great! She's so cute! *^*



Ah, thank you! My laptop is playing up at the moment and SAI is going grazy, so I'll get it done ASAP!


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 7, 2015)

Finished art trade with Hatori! [x]


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 11, 2015)

Bump! (I forgot about this thread.....whoops)


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 11, 2015)

Everybody's favourite freaky bird human thing!

(But seriously, I love the Oocca...)


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 11, 2015)

I was messing around and made a GLORIOUS new brush on sai (it's so smooooth)
and I tried out Wirt in a new style! It's more cartoony than anything else I've done, but I like it!
Thoughts/critiques...?



( also I did it in like, 15 mins so it's sloppy :I )


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 11, 2015)

Mabel too!





I totally didnt re-watch the entirety of Gravity Falls in like 3 days what are you talking about shhhhh​


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 12, 2015)

Re-draw of an old OC



Still looking for critiques of this new style!


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

Loving this new style of yours! can i bribe you to draw more?

Also, sorry about the delay of the trade! I've got a cold, so I can't do as much as I normally would e.e


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Loving this new style of yours! can i bribe you to draw more?
> 
> Also, sorry about the delay of the trade! I've got a cold, so I can't do as much as I normally would e.e



I'm glad you like it!
I could do a freebie for you if you like, I need the practice.

And it's alright, I'm in no rush. Take all the time you need!


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> I'm glad you like it!
> I could do a freebie for you if you like, I need the practice.
> 
> And it's alright, I'm in no rush. Take all the time you need!



:O really? I think I gave you the link to my OC thread 

I have the sketch on paper, but not lined or painted yet e.e


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 12, 2015)

I drew Altaira! I hope you like it! ^_^

If anyone else wants a practice freebie, post your refs!


----------



## himeki (Sep 12, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> I drew Altaira! I hope you like it! ^_^
> 
> If anyone else wants a practice freebie, post your refs!



EEEEEE TYTYTY!


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> EEEEEE TYTYTY!



No problem!


----------



## biibii (Sep 12, 2015)

<3


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 12, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> -snip-



Sure! Ill do yours soon!

--

I did this too, and I kinda like this style better (although it's not too different..)
Profiles are actually quite fun! ^-^


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

Finished! TY for the trade 






Full Version:


Spoiler


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Finished! TY for the trade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aahhhhhhh!!! She's so cute! *^*
Thank you so much!


----------



## Keitara (Sep 13, 2015)

ohhh that black/white style of yours is awesome! I really like it! 
Your other styles look beautiful too! I love how you make the faces, they look so pretty.

If you do requests, here's a link to my OCs. Thanks for any consideration


----------



## himeki (Sep 13, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Aahhhhhhh!!! She's so cute! *^*
> Thank you so much!



You're welcome!


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 13, 2015)

Huge dump! (these are from my deviantart: [x])


Spoiler: really long...


----------



## cheezyfries (Sep 13, 2015)

ah i love your new style! it's crazy as to how much your art's evolved O.O maybe my mayor or my OC? thank you for considering!

OC 
[URL="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5462/17397658841_268e6fd86d_o.png]mayor[/URL]


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 13, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> -snip-



Here you go! [x]

sorry it's a little sloppy >.<


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 14, 2015)

Yay this took me forever!


Spoiler


----------



## biibii (Sep 14, 2015)

LOVE IT! mind passing me one of your ocs so i can doodle them up?


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 14, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> LOVE IT! mind passing me one of your ocs so i can doodle them up?



Ah, you don't have to, but sure...[x] (either one)


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 14, 2015)

Tweaked the animated one a little bit, so it makes more sense.


Spoiler


----------



## Hatori (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh wow, xCherryskyx! I love that new style of yours too! Such nice drawings ^^ !


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 14, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Oh wow, xCherryskyx! I love that new style of yours too! Such nice drawings ^^ !



Aww, thank you! ≧◡≦


----------



## TofuIdol (Sep 15, 2015)

That Mabel drawing is adorable, I really like seeing your art style.


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 15, 2015)

Me in my Innocent World dream dress. ;_; (If anyone has a spare $200 that they aren't using let me know.)
Also, WHY ARE LOLITA PRINTS SO HARD TO DRAW! >:I
Excuse the sloppiness, please....


Spoiler


----------

